# New archer form issues



## Car_walk (Oct 17, 2019)

I’ll get better and more angles the next time I’m out at the range


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Car_walk said:


> I’ll get better and more angles the next time I’m out at the range


1) pretend you are wearing a watch on the left wrist.
2) rotate the left wrist a WHOLE bunch clockwise, so that the watch face is parallel to the ground. Yeah, that much.
Like this.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Car_walk said:


> I’ll get better and more angles the next time I’m out at the range


Get camera lens all the way up to the SAME height as the arrow.
Camera is low and pointing up, so the bow looks distorted.


----------



## matthaz17 (Sep 8, 2020)

No need to grip the riser with all 4 fingers


----------

